# Point and Click for sound to play in Dreamweaver problem



## phoenix27ca (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey everyone I'm having a bit of a problem, i'm trying to upload a few songs on to different links so that when you click on them they load and then play on the same page. But it seems like I either have to download the song to play them or when I click on them they take me to another site. I've pretty much tried adding song, adding links, embed, background...everything I can think of. I did this a few years ago and my buddy wants it for his webpage so any help would be awesome thank you all


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

For an overview on various methods for embedding audio, see this page:
http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/creating/audio.html

I would personally recommend using a flash audio player - it's probably the quickest, cleanest, most supported way for embedding audio (although the audio file must be in MP3 format.)

Here are some nice flash audio players that you can embed in your site:
http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/
http://www.macloo.com/examples/audio_player/
http://musicplayer.sourceforge.net/

You'll need to tinker with some HTML for all of those, but it should be pretty easy.


----------



## phoenix27ca (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks man, any other tips I should try or is everything in that link you provided?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You can probably figure it out from the links, but if you need help, just post.


----------



## phoenix27ca (Aug 8, 2007)

so basically if i click on a link it'll play right? I won't have to download it to my pc right?


----------

